# Skinny guys journal.



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

Right, its about time i got a journal.

6'1 - Just over 9 stone.

Following the starting strength routine (slightly customised)

Trying to eat chicken and pasta as much as possible (will post a meal plan)

In my thread ill use the following tags to make it easier for people to find what im doing.

You can search these at the top where it says "search thread"

#diet - for news regarding my diet

#training - for training related news

#progress - for progress pictures

#video - Videos regarding training and Progress.

Progress photos:

First day - http://img.tapatalk.com/5eb9d03d-4370-08ee.jpg

A week in - http://img.tapatalk.com/5eb9d03d-42ab-cc44.jpg

Current:










Feel free to subscribe, i wont spam you with rubbish.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Good luck with you goal mate


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi mate

Well done for starting a journal, even bigger well done for posting pics.

I wouldn't of dreamt of posting pics wen I was 9 stone. But then again I was 9st wen I was about 10yrs old. The fat kid in class haha

Hope u don't mind me asking, some1 will probly chirp up and ask, but what's with ur left side of ur chest/ribs mate?

In no way am I prying, I'm just curious that's all

Subbed btw


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> Hope u don't mind me asking, some1 will probly chirp up and ask, but what's with ur left side of ur chest/ribs mate?
> 
> In no way am I prying, I'm just curious that's all
> 
> Subbed btw


One side is rounded into like a ball and one is flat, apparently its quite common in guys, so one side will appear bigger than the other.

I saw it on tv and a guy was having synthol injected to make both sides look even, if thats what you mean.

Here's a picture to better illustrate :

http://img.tapatalk.com/57729032-6f24-e13e.jpg

http://img.tapatalk.com/57729032-6f24-e13e.jpg


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

Right did a little weigh in this morning, 130lbs or 9.25 stone on an empty stomach so there's progress!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Good luck with this mate. What are you hoping for as in end results and immediate goals?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

Sk1nny said:


> Good luck with this mate. What are you hoping for as in end results and immediate goals?


Immediate goal is to improve well being and self confidence.

Long term goal is to have the perfect body (as I imagine it) something athletic and practical.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

What sort of training plan are you following?

In my opinion far too many genetically typical guys try to follow routines they find in Flex magazine given out by pros and they just end up overtraining massively.

Much better to follow a Hardgainer type program.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> What sort of training plan are you following?
> 
> In my opinion far too many genetically typical guys try to follow routines they find in Flex magazine given out by pros and they just end up overtraining massively.
> 
> Much better to follow a Hardgainer type program.


I'm following ripptoes starting strength, it seems to work better than a full body workout for me and helps get my lifts up.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Thisisacoolguy said:


> Right did a little weigh in this morning, 130lbs or 9.25 stone on an empty stomach so there's progress!


Pre or post poo? Haha just joking.

Keep it up and keep shovelling the food down.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

Steuk said:


> Pre or post poo? Haha just joking.
> 
> Keep it up and keep shovelling the food down.


Thank you sir,

I'm actually stocked up like a cork, which is funny because I used to have to run to the toilet after ever meal, must be all the protein, I've let myself down terribly all I've ate since waking up is,

A big bowl of cornflakes.

1 large chicken breast.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

That's not that bad mate. Carbs and protien are there. I've eaten nothing yet but I work out fasted. About to have 2x wraps with 200g chicken Brest and a few scoops of basmati rice in them.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

how any1 can eat chicken 1st thing in the morning is beyond me lol. good on u both tho

breakfast is usually

8eggs .... non of this egg white only sh1te lol

50g whey

100g oats

and this morning i treated myself with a protein brownie :bounce:

at 6am, then trained 7:30


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

Steuk said:


> That's not that bad mate. Carbs and protien are there. I've eaten nothing yet but I work out fasted. About to have 2x wraps with 200g chicken Brest and a few scoops of basmati rice in them.


I don't usually weigh my food though I have considered it, I just throw as much in as I can, I'm still planning to supplement protein shakes into my diet, but Pro-10 are being ridiculously slow in sending me a sample, I might unsubscribe and go elsewhere, I.e. MyProtein, who do you all use (lurkers)?

Also I cooked some chicken Friday would it be okay to eat now?


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Yea defiantly get some protien shakes. I take mine inbetween meals to keep my protien intake constant. Ill have one at 10:30 one at 1:30 and 3:30pm all with milk. I use bodybuilding warehouse premium whey. Can't fault them mate delivery is always next day even if you choose free delivery.

As for the chicken I'm not sure? I cook 3 days worth at a time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

Steuk said:


> Yea defiantly get some protien shakes. I take mine inbetween meals to keep my protien intake constant. Ill have one at 10:30 one at 1:30 and 3:30pm all with milk. I use bodybuilding warehouse premium whey. Can't fault them mate delivery is always next day even if you choose free delivery.
> 
> As for the chicken I'm not sure? I cook 3 days worth at a time.


Looks like all the good flavours are out of stock, what would you recommend?


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

I've tried choc which is nice, banoffee which after a few weeks couldn't stomach it anymore. I'm using choc cookie now which is also nice quite sweet but you don't get sick of it. Nearly out so I'll be trying strawberry next. If I was you I'd buy a few samples and try for your self.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Do they do bbw unflavoured. I prefur unflavoured, tastes awsome with milk, plus when ur mixing eggs with it it tastes good, or using it in brownies/flapjacks etc.

Save u a few quid aswell.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> Do they do bbw unflavoured. I prefur unflavoured, tastes awsome with milk, plus when ur mixing eggs with it it tastes good, or using it in brownies/flapjacks etc.
> 
> Save u a few quid aswell.


Holland and Barrett / Maximuscle flashbacks!

I don't mind paying the premium for something I can actually drink within reason.


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

I've put half stone on and body fat down in last 6 months by adding a gradual release protein at night

wake up ready to go rather than sore


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

chinup said:


> I've put half stone on and body fat down in last 6 months by adding a gradual release protein at night
> 
> wake up ready to go rather than sore


Might just mix mine in with milk, had a tub (that's a measurement) of pasta and a chicken breast for my dinner


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Mixing with milk works out well for slow time release protein mate.

Or have it with a block of cheese or somethin. (That's a measurment too  a 'block' haha)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Subbed - my advice to you would be to get 2 shakers fill them both with 3 scoops of powder each and filled to the top with milk and just leave them in fridge so u can neck and swig every time u r in the kitchen. I would eat as dirty as u like tbh as u don't seem like u gain fat easily, just keep ur protein high and keep doing your routine!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Don't worry about fast and slow release protein either - u will be constantly eating so a fast acting whey shake isn't going to slip past everything else in your gut and digest on it's own.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> Mixing with milk works out well for slow time release protein mate.
> 
> Or have it with a block of cheese or somethin. (That's a measurment too  a 'block' haha)


Someone on my wave length,

I'll just mix it.

On a misc note I finally got my braces off age 19, where dem girls at alalalallala  I can finally string a cohesive sentence together, eating 2 chicken burgers and 2 bacon sandwiches then I'll go home for something else!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2012)

Good morning all, up after a good 10 hour sleep!

Ready to hit the gym after work today, lifting time!

Plan is:

Squats,

Bench press

Deadlifts

Dips (or alternative)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

where in brum u train?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> where in brum u train?


My garage! Till I get the confidence in my lifts.


----------



## MusclePlz (Mar 28, 2010)

Thisisacoolguy said:


> My garage! Till I get the confidence in my lifts.


TBH, when I see guys who are just starting out in the gym, bench pressing with 5KG on each end, I think, good on them, least they are getting off their bumholie to reach a goal! Hope you find the confidence to get to a gym, so much more equipment there.

I'm one to talk though, just got a bench and a pulley in my spare room  but have been a regular at a gym in the past. For me, I was putting it off because I couldn't be bothered making the journey from home to the gym, for me, it's now problem solved 

Best of luck anyway dude!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Thisisacoolguy said:


> My garage! Till I get the confidence in my lifts.


Mate, every1s gta start everywhere. Just get ur ass in a gym!

I go to a proper spit and sawdust powerhouse gym and I respect the smaller guys who come in.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

oryt geeza i just moved near birmingaham, how do i subscribe?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> oryt geeza i just moved near birmingaham, how do i subscribe?


Subscribe to what? The gym in his garage? Lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> Mate, every1s gta start everywhere. Just get ur ass in a gym!
> 
> I go to a proper spit and sawdust powerhouse gym and I respect the smaller guys who come in.


Will consider it, there's a few fitness centrals (I think their called) , there's also a hardcore gym I wouldn't mind joining.



Gorgeous_George said:


> oryt geeza i just moved near birmingaham, how do i subscribe?


Thread tools , then subscribe to thread.

I have the weights in my bedroom , don't think my parents would take too kindly to me having guys over lol!

Also I will be recording my workouts for form reasons as I think mine may be pretty ****e.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> Subscribe to what? The gym in his garage? Lol


no u div lol the thread?


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

subbed 

how many cals u aiming for?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

good one for stating a journal, I am sure you will get loads of help

fat will slow down the release of protein so like others have said a shake with milk is good. Personally i like a bit of oil in it too to bump the cals up. Coconut oil would be good. Spoon of icecream or peanut butter wouldnt go a miss to


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2012)

retro-mental said:


> good one for stating a journal, I am sure you will get loads of help
> 
> fat will slow down the release of protein so like others have said a shake with milk is good. Personally i like a bit of oil in it too to bump the cals up. Coconut oil would be good. Spoon of icecream or peanut butter wouldnt go a miss to


Good shout, ill look into that, need to pull my finger out.

#Progress #video !

I have put my face up on this on so if you ever see me around, give me a shout!

Please dont punch me...

Here is a video to better illustrate my body and track progress.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2012)

#training

Did my workout, have it all recorded so you guys can scrutinise my form (esp deadlifts)

Here are the weights:

Squat: 30kg (+4kg)

Bench P: 34kg (+2kg)

Deadlift: 44KG (+2kg)

I will add the video after i shower.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2012)

#video #training

here it is , please scrutinise on everything possible.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Careful u don't fall forward and smash ur head into that mirror mate, could cut urself


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> Careful u don't fall forward and smash ur head into that mirror mate, could cut urself


That would be wavy, im trying to figure out the maximum my bench can hold as its only a starter bench.


----------



## MusclePlz (Mar 28, 2010)

1. When you have finished squating and bring the weight to the front of your body, keep your back straight and bend you knees to put the weight down, rather than curving your spine.

2. Deadlifts seem like you are starting with a curved spine, before you even lift the weight off the floor, your back should be as straight as you can get it, with slight bent knees, and your back should stay as straight as you can before, throughout, and just after you lower the weight to the floor.

3. When bench pressing, bring your grip in a bit, at least so you are holding the bar on the inside of the weight rack holder thingymajig

Have you checked youtube for videos on form, some great ones out there

Oh.. and pull your pants up haha


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Thisisacoolguy said:


> Feel free to subscribe, i wont spam you with rubbish.


Can we spam rubbish? lol good luck bud


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2012)

John506 said:


> 1. When you have finished squating and bring the weight to the front of your body, keep your back straight and bend you knees to put the weight down, rather than curving your spine.
> 
> 2. Deadlifts seem like you are starting with a curved spine, before you even lift the weight off the floor, your back should be as straight as you can get it, with slight bent knees, and your back should stay as straight as you can before, throughout, and just after you lower the weight to the floor.
> 
> ...


1. Thanks, that's a good idea!

2. Noticed I curved forward a few times, I'll work on it and post it.

3. Ah, I see, noticed I was getting more of a bicep workout again I will post this one up.

I'll do some searching and form exercises today.

"-" they can't go anyhigher, it's not physically possible.



HJL said:


> Can we spam rubbish? lol good luck bud


For sure luckily I've implemented my own search system, more journals should adopt this, rather than going through 10 pages to find what someone ate for the day.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fair play to u mate, but i think u need to join a gym as u are never going to be able to use enough weight to squat without some form of a rack. Everyone starts somewhere and u will get more respect for squatting and deadlifting light weights in a decent gym by the bigger guys than some of the t shirt trainers who can load up the bench but thats all they can do. What gyms are near u? Ive trained all over bham in various gyms so may offer some insight.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> fair play to u mate, but i think u need to join a gym as u are never going to be able to use enough weight to squat without some form of a rack. Everyone starts somewhere and u will get more respect for squatting and deadlifting light weights in a decent gym by the bigger guys than some of the t shirt trainers who can load up the bench but thats all they can do. What gyms are near u? Ive trained all over bham in various gyms so may offer some insight.


Theres a "Rhinos Hardcore Gym" and a few "fitness centrals" i think their called, a few backroom ones if i travel too.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

dont know either of them lol, what areas are these?


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> dont know either of them lol, what areas are these?


these are walsall/wednesbury which im nearest too at the moment.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Thisisacoolguy said:


> these are walsall/wednesbury which im nearest too at the moment.


ah cool thats further out than ive trained tbf, i would just try them out, go for one session, u might be surprised that the more 'hardcore' ones are more welcoming lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2012)

Just noticed someone elses journal which makes me feel better about my lifts:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/160884-super-skinny-journal.html

but hes long gone, probably knee deep lol

Ill have to go show this hardcore gym some hardcore ! , dont even know if its still there i've only seen the sign.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Thisisacoolguy said:


> these are walsall/wednesbury which im nearest too at the moment.


thats near me, cum train wiv me if u want


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

just give it a go mate, get them cals in by the bucketload and train with some heavy weights. U dont need to sign up to a gym until ur fully confident u will go regularly


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2012)

this one looks decent, think i know a few guys who go here:

http://www.atlasgym.co.uk/


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Thisisacoolguy said:


> this one looks decent, think i know a few guys who go here:
> 
> http://www.atlasgym.co.uk/


go for it, will cost u £3 to try it out - seems a decent place


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

I was looking at atlas. Looks good and hardcore jut a vit far for me to travel day in day out. I go to puregym wolves.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2012)

Gorgeous_George said:


> thats near me, cum train wiv me if u want


Where you nearest too bud?


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

All the best mate.

I'm trying to gain weight that i lost during recovery from injury, just couldn't seem to break the 11 stone mark even though i was nearer 13 naturally before!

Changing my diet and training regime has been working pretty well for me

Have decided to continue with the diet/suppliment/training before trying other means!

Have you got some good protein shakes? I think it's these that are finally helping nudge my weight up the most.

Keep up the good work mate, will look forward to seeing your progress


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Thisisacoolguy said:


> Where you nearest too bud?


darlaston/wednsbury, i go owens gym.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

This thread has got me interested and I will deff sub.

My brother-in-law trains in willenhall at a real hardcore gym, not sure of the name but I have been with him a few times and its a good place to train with plenty of old heads to learn from. I will get the name from him next timeI see him.

I were you I would join a gym so that you can get your form looked at to ensure you are lifting correctly, this could prevent problems in the future. Also for safety reasons, as your lifts get stronger you will be far better of in a gym with someone to spot you.

Diet wise I would just eat, eat ,eat. You dont have to worry about fat as are a new trainer your body will grow like crazy so just give it the fuel to grow.

Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2012)

Ninja_smurf said:


> All the best mate.
> 
> I'm trying to gain weight that i lost during recovery from injury, just couldn't seem to break the 11 stone mark even though i was nearer 13 naturally before!
> 
> ...


I've ordered some samples should be with me monday.



Gorgeous_George said:


> darlaston/wednsbury, i go owens gym.


Apparently Rhinos is all free weights, whats owens like?



aad123 said:


> This thread has got me interested and I will deff sub.
> 
> My brother-in-law trains in willenhall at a real hardcore gym, not sure of the name but I have been with him a few times and its a good place to train with plenty of old heads to learn from. I will get the name from him next timeI see him.
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy, will be waiting patiently.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

aad123 said:


> This thread has got me interested and I will deff sub.
> 
> My brother-in-law trains in willenhall at a real hardcore gym, not sure of the name but I have been with him a few times and its a good place to train with plenty of old heads to learn from. I will get the name from him next timeI see him.
> 
> ...


Prob Popeyes gym mate.


----------



## MusclePlz (Mar 28, 2010)

Forget the protein samples, go and buy yourself a tub, you will need it, even if it's the nutri1st from Tesco for £15, better than nothing


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Steuk said:


> Prob Popeyes gym mate.


Could be, its in a realy old looking building down a seedy back street. Doesn't even look like a gym from the outside. Proper old school gym.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

i only been owens a few times but its got everthing u need its all weights only 2 cardio machine lol super super old school


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2012)

Gorgeous_George said:


> i only been owens a few times but its got everthing u need its all weights only 2 cardio machine lol super super old school


Sounds pretty good, I'll go for it after a few more weeks of starting strength and getting my diet right.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2012)

No training but a good story, out with a few friends and a good lady friend,

We're leaving the club and there's a long staircase so she was holding onto the back of me and her friend to the back of her, when a gang of gypsies came bombing down the stairs "harney harney potato'ing" and knocked her friend over and down the stairs, then my lady friend said "what the **** do you think you're doing" and the gypsy said "don't talk to me like that, I'm a traveller" then she replied with "I'll teach you how to travel" and punched him square in the face, then he started harney harning and lifted his hand so I punched him in the jaw with a left jab and an overhand right which made an almighty crack and left him on the floor (for those of you who don't know I was an ABA champion for several years) then I grabbed my lady friend and pushed her out the door, before the bouncers came in and grabbed me , so I got outside and my lady friend was waving a traffic cone around, grabbed her and took her home.

This was only my second experience of being in a club, I think I prefer the gym tbh.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Quiet night out then, you crazy kids :no: Where was the club, so I can avoid it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Quiet night out then, you crazy kids :no: Where was the club, so I can avoid it.


Worcester easily avoidable.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

Why are some girls so Brodie (is that the word?) lol!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Must be the extra time your putting in with the iron


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Must be the extra time your putting in with the iron


Pahaha lol! I really need to go to a gym, nearly put my back out trying to use my bench as a squat rack, I'd better get to a gym.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Definitely - u won't look back


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Thisisacoolguy said:


> Why are some girls so Brodie (is that the word?) lol!


schlaaaaag


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

Gorgeous_George said:


> schlaaaaag


Back off!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gonna sub to this mate, I was 9 stone not long ago, 5'9, sitting at 12 now, I know how hard it is getting the momentum. Best tip I can give you - get a routine going with diet, it's easily the most important part. For example EVERY day without fail I have:

Bowl of porridge + 1 TBSP peanut butter

100g protein shake (38g protein, 48g carbs)

450g chicken breast + portion of chips - I roast the chicken wrapped in foil on 250C in oven for 20 mins, cover in EVOO before and cover in different straight from the bag spices to keep it lively.

100g protein shake

Another chicken meal, either cheap as fvck chicken nuggets because I'm a skint student or more chicken breast

100g protein shake

And usually a garlic baguette or something similar before bed, along with another shake if I've left more than an hour between when I last ate and bedtime.

Working for me so far as long as I stick to it religously, and not too expensive which is perfect for me. It's not the perfect diet but as I said I'm poor so it has to do 

I can also PM you my training routine I got from AK-26 that has seen me get some impressive growth lately (check my journal for pics) just let me know buddy. And JOIN A GYM! I used to train at home never looked back after joining. You get some sideways glances for being so skinny at first but once you've been there a while and people see you know what you're doing and making progress you make friends quite easily.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LeedsTC said:


> Gonna sub to this mate, I was 9 stone not long ago, 5'9, sitting at 12 now, I know how hard it is getting the momentum. Best tip I can give you - get a routine going with diet, it's easily the most important part. For example EVERY day without fail I have:
> 
> Bowl of porridge + 1 TBSP peanut butter
> 
> ...


mate thats a lot of food and protein, good work. whats the macros on that, do u know?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> mate thats a lot of food and protein, good work. whats the macros on that, do u know?


Seems like a lot 450g of chicken 

My main problem is getting off my lazy ass to go buy the food, I'll be working out again tonight, probably at home, I'm still debating a gym to join as working at home is working against me.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Thisisacoolguy said:


> Seems like a lot 450g of chicken
> 
> My main problem is getting off my lazy ass to go buy the food, I'll be working out again tonight, probably at home, I'm still debating a gym to join as working at home is working against me.


what about that guy that offered to train with u from here, what gym he go to?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> what about that guy that offered to train with u from here, what gym he go to?


Owens, I might start going there straight from work.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> mate thats a lot of food and protein, good work. whats the macros on that, do u know?


Never worked it out mate, but i reckon its enough. I find it extremely hard to gain, ill go for a sh1t like 5 times a day minimum lol so i need to force it in.

I think my body is used to what i used to be like, hated food, id have maybe 1000-1500 cals / day on a good day so takes some adjusting.

450g chicken is only 3 large breasts, cook it just right so it slices away like butter and practically melts in your mouth, all seasoned up, could eat it all day  Find foods you like you'll find it easier to get it all in


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

And buy a few days food at a time, easiest way


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

its defo enough lol, i would say - i bulk on less (although my next blast i will be on more for sure)


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2012)

I hope some big **** takes me under his wing and shares his gear with me haha!

It will be some transformation


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thisisacoolguy said:


> I hope some big **** takes me under his wing and shares his gear with me haha!
> 
> It will be some transformation z


Gear won't make you big unless done right with right diet and training mate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LeedsTC said:


> Gear won't make you big unless done right with right diet and training mate


agreed, if i could do it all again differently i would


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

Right, i'm back after a few days of this and that, going to shift some big weights and join a gym monday.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

How was your diet, training approach wrong with previous cycles?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fat said:


> How was your diet, training approach wrong with previous cycles?


not picking a proper goal, not knowing enough about nutrition, not training legs lol - if i could go back i would of lost fat with proper diet knowledge, dnp and t3 - then done my first cycle with a decent calorie surplus - as it happens in 2 and a half years training imo i dont look that different (although i have actually lost 3 stone and look more muscular) but in clothes i still look fat - my face is just slimmer and i reckon with proper knowledge i could of got like this in my first year of training. But u live and u learn.


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

good on ya for deciding to get to a gym as said before i would go for the more hardcore type gyms the people in there tend to be more friendly and genereally dont feel like they have to prove anuthing plus they are more willing to help you out


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

james2011 said:


> good on ya for deciding to get to a gym as said before i would go for the more hardcore type gyms the people in there tend to be more friendly and genereally dont feel like they have to prove anuthing plus they are more willing to help you out


No pink sweat bands and flexing either!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Thisisacoolguy said:


> No pink sweat bands and flexing either!


there will be lots of flexing lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> there will be lots of flexing lol


The only way is hardcore!

I dont do no cardio !


----------



## MusclePlz (Mar 28, 2010)

Thisisacoolguy said:


> No training but a good story, out with a few friends and a good lady friend,
> 
> We're leaving the club and there's a long staircase so she was holding onto the back of me and her friend to the back of her, when a gang of gypsies came bombing down the stairs "harney harney potato'ing" and knocked her friend over and down the stairs, then my lady friend said "what the **** do you think you're doing" and the gypsy said "don't talk to me like that, I'm a traveller" then she replied with "I'll teach you how to travel" and punched him square in the face, then he started harney harning and lifted his hand so I punched him in the jaw with a left jab and an overhand right which made an almighty crack and left him on the floor (for those of you who don't know I was an ABA champion for several years) then I grabbed my lady friend and pushed her out the door, before the bouncers came in and grabbed me , so I got outside and my lady friend was waving a traffic cone around, grabbed her and took her home.
> 
> This was only my second experience of being in a club, I think I prefer the gym tbh.


A suprised a "gang" of gypsy travellers didn't hand your @$$ to you lol, after all, fighting to them is a religion. Did they sh1t themselves or something?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

John506 said:


> A suprised a "gang" of gypsy travellers didn't hand your @$$ to you lol, after all, fighting to them is a religion. Did they sh1t themselves or something?


They probably would but the bouncers got them and sent them off on their way!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello Followers having a problem:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/form-technique/182541-squat-problem-please-advise.html


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

what happend for you go from 12st to 9st mate?

are you 6"1 tall? i'm 6"2 and before i started training was always bang on 12 stone but if i'd ever not eat properly or go out and get bang on it it for a few weeks i'd freak out if i lost 6 or 7lbs and quickly stuff myself to put the extra 1/2 a stone back on, i can't imagine losing 3 stone, not at our height anyway, were you ill or was it something to do with your boxing?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

TG123 said:


> what happend for you go from 12st to 9st mate?
> 
> are you 6"1 tall? i'm 6"2 and before i started training was always bang on 12 stone but if i'd ever not eat properly or go out and get bang on it it for a few weeks i'd freak out if i lost 6 or 7lbs and quickly stuff myself to put the extra 1/2 a stone back on, i can't imagine losing 3 stone, not at our height anyway, were you ill or was it something to do with your boxing?


Depression, didn't eat much or train and I lose weight at an epic rate.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

just looked in ur squat form thread - why was flinty on ur case? lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> just looked in ur squat form thread - why was flinty on ur case? lol


Because he was a cvnt to me


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ah i see, how comes u closed ur journal?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> just looked in ur squat form thread - why was flinty on ur case? lol


Jealousy!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Although there is very little, if any, bodybuilding input on this thread its still very interesting. Its like an episode of Eastenders, keeps me smiling


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Although there is very little, if any, bodybuilding input on this thread its still very interesting. Its like an episode of Eastenders, keeps me smiling


Can't believe I have near 1,000 views,

I bet people are really let down when they realise I only have one set of pictures and one training / diet log, better sit down on this!


----------

